# Wedding band



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a band for a wedding. They need to be able to sing newish songs and also Motown style music. 

Thanks!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw these a few weeks back and think these would probably fit the bill, not too far from Donny either
http://www.facebook.com/thesilvercircleband?fref=ts


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Work have used "souled out" the last few years and they are really good and would fit the bill. Lead singer reminds me of Harry hill.

http://www.souledoutshowband.com
Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Check out my website www.theveneers.com and PM me if you have any questions. I'll do a DW discount too!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys i'll have a little look later on!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, some good ones there, not quite what i'm looking for though. Silver Circle are good, maybe just a little rocky!

More suggestions welcome!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you'll most likely find that many of the bands that do a lot of Motown stuff will tend to concentrate on that and the bands that do newer, will do a broader range of songs, but less of a particular genre,


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

As a Soul & Mowtown band, these guys are incredible: http://www.soulpatrol.uk.com/index.htm

Brilliant harmonies, fantastic musicians and you just can't help but dance when they're on. They play a lot round the North West and do every 4 Sundays in a pub local to me in Ormskirk.

Very very good band!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The BEST band I saw doing soul/Motown stuff were called Junction 2 (from Dudley). They were very very good at that style of music but concentrated on that genre and didn't play anything particularly new. I was also staggered at how little they charged for a 10pc band.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Thanks guys, some good ones there, not quite what i'm looking for though. Silver Circle are good, maybe just a little rocky!
> 
> More suggestions welcome!


They'll pretty much to do whatever you want if you give them enough warning. When we saw them they had a female vocalist on a couple of tracks, and she has a fantastic voice.
My OH knows the drummer if you want any more info.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Www.motownexperience.co.uk
Like johnny said i'd go for a band that just specialise in motown,because not everyone can pull it off.My father in law had a good one at their anniversary but i don't know what they were called i'll try and find out though.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

It's a difficult thing to pull off and to properly. You will NEVER find a band that will play a full set ALL of your guests like. I have been at it for years with a very varied set and whilst we always observe and cater to our audience, on occasion a song which is typically loved and almost always goes down well may bomb at one in twenty gigs. Bands with female (and male) lead vocals are normally a bit more versatile. 

If you're intent on having a band don't be tempted to get a cheap band AND a cheap DJ, get one or the other and make sure whatever you go for can give you what you need. A good band can offer a DJ style service. Done properly, a wedding is a 12 hour shift for a band from loading in at the right time, being invisible where necessary, sitting around and then packing down at 12/1/2am an driving home and you will get what you pay for. If you book a band until 12 and ask them to stay on for an extra hour, be prepared to pay them for their time. If you find a band on an agency website, try and find them direct as you'll save the agency fee but they're likely to be on an agency with a different name so you theoretically can't find them and deny the agency their fee. 

It's a whole world of fun.


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shame you don't want something a little more funky.....

www.funkatroniclovecommandos.co.uk
also on fb - www.facebook.com/therealflc

There's a soul band around here - soul supply.....


----------

